# Just got an '05 Pathfinder...vibration at idle



## YoungClayB (Jul 30, 2009)

hey guys,
I just bought an '05 Pathfinder and it has a slight engine vibration at idle...sometimes its fine, but if the idle drops too low, it really starts vibrating pretty bad. When I barely press the gas (slightly increasing the idle speed) the vibration goes away, when I let off it comes back. Any ideas here? is there a way to increase the idle speed a little?

It drives great...just a little annoying when at stoplights.

Thanks,
-Clay


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sometimes the ECM, the accelerator pedal and/or throttle valve needs relearning.... Unplug the battery for 5 minutes.... The tracs light will be on for a few miles after you get it going again.... reconnect the battery and follow the procedures...

Accelerator Pedal Released Position Learning is an operation to learn the fully released position of the accelerator
pedal by monitoring the accelerator pedal position sensor output signal. It must be performed each time
harness connector of accelerator pedal position sensor or ECM is disconnected.
OPERATION PROCEDURE
1. Make sure that accelerator pedal is fully released.
2. Turn ignition switch ON and wait at least 2 seconds.
3. Turn ignition switch OFF wait at least 10 seconds.
4. Turn ignition switch ON and wait at least 2 seconds.
5. Turn ignition switch OFF wait at least 10 seconds.

Throttle Valve Closed Position Learning is an operation to learn the fully closed position of the throttle valve by
monitoring the throttle position sensor output signal. It must be performed each time harness connector of
electric throttle control actuator or ECM is disconnected.
BASIC SERVICE PROCEDURE
Revision: October 2004 2005 Pathfinder
OPERATION PROCEDURE
1. Make sure that accelerator pedal is fully released.
2. Turn ignition switch ON.
3. Turn ignition switch OFF wait at least 10 seconds.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

Sounds normal. Take it to the dealer and see if you can sit in another '05 and up model for comparison.


----------

